# Mother and 2 kitten/My current foster cat



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Her name is Katy but their is more. 












Yes I went to the shelter and they where a owner surrender. I had a voice mail from the shelter when I got home about them anyway. 


Yes four kittens there like a week old. Well I will update picture no none of them are staying they go back to the shelter at 12 weeks.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 23, 2010)

KITTENS!!! Thats so awesome of you to foster them . I really wish I could, but then I found Quil (our "kitten") and now don't have the space to foster kittens.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 23, 2010)

I want the ginger !

Sorry, I have a thing for orange animals. 

Their adorable, and that big ball of black fur is _tres_ chic.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> KITTENS!!! Thats so awesome of you to foster them . I really wish I could, but then I found Quil (our "kitten") and now don't have the space to foster kittens.



I dont really either but I can alway make room for kittens.

Their mother has a URI its a death sentence at the shelter. Now I could not let that happen.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

Awww so cute! Good for you for taking them in 

Jen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 23, 2010)

Too cute! You sure have a houseful right now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Too cute! You sure have a houseful right now.



Yes but lucky I am able to make it work. 

We have ways of re organizing the house.

The buns in the same spot boss gets run of the house anyway all he has is a litter box and food bowls. 

And we moved Phoenix kennel out of the bedroom into our dining room and turn the dining room table around. 

So it fits and we can still eat. Bosses litter box goes in the bathroom. And she is Isolated in the bedroom. 

I could not fit another dog or rabbit but a cat I can. 

I will take some pictures. But the only thing we really had to move was Phoenix kennel out of the bedroom. 

I do also vacuum three times a day and clean now both litter boxes twice a day. I never let a foster effect my permeant. No pet are in the bedroom beside phoenix sleeping in their.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

This right here is the big change. The dining table used to be on the wall the kennel is. 






Of course the bunny area.






Our living room that big green thing is Bosses and The buns toy its made of card board.







View from the door







Yes the kittens are in my other pet giant. of course everyone has seen my room. Mother can come and go door never closed. But it keeps the kitten safe.







The other side of our room and the desk.


Oh I showed all this because I sometime wonder how people fit things in. So for the noisy folks like me they can see. Oh don't mind all the boxes my friend is having a crawfish boil next weekend.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 23, 2010)

Kittens, baby bunnies and baby goats are my favorite little animals! I'm jealous of your kitties, but I will have 2 baby goats here on Sunday!


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2010)

Brandy456 wrote:


> I want the ginger !



ha ha ha! that is what I said about my ex-boyfriend (who is a carrot top and I always called him 'ginger' after the south park episode. . . 'ginger you have no soul!')

what a mistake that was!

sorry, just caught me as funny!

but they are very cute! I like the brown tabby one myself.

can't wait for more photos!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Well we have four boys I think one may be a girl only time will tell. Yes she has already moved them on my bed screw the pet giant I am not worried about yall she said. 

She is so loving who ever dumped her at the shelter pregnant should be shot. She was a house cat no doubt about it.

I think the kittens are about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks old. 

I cleaned their little eyes and there little bums. One is very sneezy but I hope we can get them all better. They will go back late June early July 8 to 12 weeks old. 

I had to let her milk down to she was going to get mastitis if it did not get let out. She is a kissing machine. Me and her are on quarantine from boss and the bunnies. Hubby is doing all bunny care tell she is over this. 

The tabby is my favorite and the most sick. I think he will be lucky if he comes out of this ok. His name I mean


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2010)

How precious - I'm so thrilled you're doing this.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Well she just downed half of a 13 ounce can of Evo. 

She needs it to get her strength up and get enough milk for the baby's.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

So, I thought you said you wont take the babies back to the shelter because of the URI..


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

Once they are healthy and old enough she will.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 24, 2010)

I want that little black baby in the front! Are they longer haired? I just love black kitties .


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

mistyjr wrote:


> So, I thought you said you wont take the babies back to the shelter because of the URI..



Yes right now they are only like 2 weeks old at most. Mom is on meds which they will get them through her milk. 

When they are most likely about ten weeks. They will go back I may keep mom a extra couple of weeks to get her weight up. 

Depending on where she is weight wise. They will have 3 sets of shots before they go back. Mom will have two. 

I also can't afford to spay and neuter all five so there is no way I could re-home them myself. Cause they all would be fixed. All medical and such of that nature is paid for by the shelter.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> I want that little black baby in the front! Are they longer haired? I just love black kitties .



I think they will be which will make it hard to re-home them.

But I have a goal to walk in with five adopters. in 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 24, 2010)

katt wrote:


> Brandy456 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I want the ginger !
> ...


Hahah!
People who are ginger, have no knowledge on how special they are because of it. (Yay the phenomenon went off the blondes.. GO GINGERS)
 
Kat, I love those pink heart divider thinggys, their so cute


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Bosses Birthday Present









And a couple of the bunnies for good measure.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 24, 2010)

they are all so adorable, I hope they all do well and can go to loving homes, well done for taking them all in, I admire your kindness.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok Kitten 1








Kitten 2






Lucky








Kitten 4







Ok guys and girls yall get to pick name for the other three.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

1is Peanut (Butter)

2is Fudge

4 is Smores

:rofl:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 24, 2010)

Kitten 2 is the one I want . Yeah right...I need another cat just like I need another hole in my head, right?! I have 3 of my own!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Well everyone got there dose of bene bac. 

Number 2 eye is starting to open. I think they will be ok.

Well lets hope


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 24, 2010)

#1 is Ginger ? 
 pleeease, haha it's so appropriate too.
(or pumpkin)


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Well they are good tonight I am letting them chill a little. I have been doing twice a day eye cleanings and such so I am giving them a break tonight. 

Moms milk really came in and she is able to keep them full now. They are so small compared to Echo's kittens at the same age. 

Well I will update in a couple of days I have some work to do tomorrow for pipp and TF. That I have been putting off I know bad me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2010)

We lost number four. I gave him the name angel for his death paper work at the shelter this morning. 

Mom has been moving them and I went to put them back and found him with his bother passed away. 

The other three are ok but he was the biggest and I thought strongest of the bunch. 

I am watching the other little black on closely now. He is the smallest so I am very worried about him. 

The kitten just fell asleep he looked very comfortable when I found him. So I don't think he was in any pain. 

I found him pretty soon after wards to. 

But other then that mom got her last dose of antibiotic today and I will be calling Lori about the other three tomorrow.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Aww no poor baby


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about baby #4. That's tough, but I think that somehow in these situations, nature knows what's best. Maybe that's just my way of explaining it all.

Jen


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2010)

I am having to feed Tiny the little black one yes I chose Tiny LOL he is so tiny.

Moms look alike is Lucky and the ginger one I have not come up with a name yet.

Picture taken this morning


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 26, 2010)

Orange baby!!! :inlove:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 26, 2010)

So sorry for the loss. I fostered kittens for years and it is very common to experience "SKDS" (sudden kitten death syndrome). And often, it IS the biggest, healthiest one. Here's hoping the rest of the kits do well and go on to great homes.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations on having all those kitties to care for... I love the ginger kitty myself as I have a ginger cat here... Jeff is a rescue cat himself.

Denise


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2010)

the other three kitten are on Amoxicillin for 14 days. Mom was wormed today and will be again in 14 days. 


I am hoping they pull through I did find out they are 14 days old today so if I can get them to 4 weeks we are good. 

2 weeks and they can go on solids if I really need them to. 

They could go as early as 3 1/2 if push comes to shove.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 26, 2010)

Aw, sorry you lost one, but they all would have been lost without you. :hug2:

Hope its all smooth from here on in. 


sas :goodluck:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2010)

All kitten are getting 10 mL every 6 hours now and mom is doing the rest. I got kitten food and KMR today so they are set for the four to 6 weeks they will be eating regular kitten food.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2010)

Well everyone is ok they have each received 15 mL of milk. 

They eat again at 9 then they are set down for the night with mom. I will get some pictures tomorrow I promise.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanted to add. I woke up to two full bellies not just one. I feed them at 11 and put them with mom. The get up at 6 am every morning. 

OJ of course has always had a full belly and Lucky had a full belly. As soon as I lifted the blanket Tiny came running at the bottle. He ate 15 mL on his own once they take to the bottle it is so much easier. I pulled the bottle cause his little tummy was getting really big and he is now asleep with his bothers. 


So I will check Then again at 12 and feed who ever needs it. Oh Tiny has some fat on his today I can't feel his hip bones anymore. 

I think these three are going to make it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Well Tiny only needed a little he is doing good on his own with mom most of the time. 

Oh here is a picture I promised.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

Why are the babies on medicine for??


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

mistyjr wrote:


> Why are the babies on medicine for??




URI Upper respiratory infection

Pretty much a extreme cold


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 28, 2010)

Look at those round bellies! :adorable:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yes and lucky get sleeping on his back from his mother. She is so sweet she turn over and sleeps. and when you come up to her you are commanded to pet her belly she loves you to rub her belly. I think it has something to do with her nursing.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2010)

So the kitten sound so much better. You know that sound when its not in your chest anymore but in your nose that is how they sound. I am so excited mom is on antibiotics now to she started sneezing. 

Nothing major but I don't want to get the kitten healthy for her to get them sick again.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2010)

I think we are going to loose Tiny tonight. He is not doing good He is cold and disoriented. Breathing heavy short deep breaths. Those are all the signs I have him in my lap on a rice sock. 

He will not die alone I will make sure of it. 

I am pretty upset right now cause I thought we where on the up and up.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Tiny is over the bridge 
I feel better about it he had enuemonia


He was suffering he had it pretty bad. He went in my arms so he is in a better place. I think he knew he was loved.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Kat :cry2.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 30, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> I'm so sorry, Kat :cry2.



Thank you Amy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 30, 2010)

RIP Tiny :hug2: I'm so sorry you lost him Kat.


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2010)

Aww i'm sorry you lost Tiny


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2010)

The other two kittens are doing great this morning. 

Mom is also putting weight on. She is not so skinny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 1, 2010)

Good job Kat!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2010)

Thank You Patti.


Well Lucky is a girl I was like HHHMMMM your not a boy oh and OJ is defiantly a boy.

So we are looking for a new name for Lucky I don't like Lucky for a girl. Katy has put a pound on I put her on the scale with me then weighed myself. I think she is getting a good amount of calories now.

She is free feed Wellness red bag kibble given 4 ounces of Evanger's Chicken Licken Dinner and 3/4 cup of KMR in a bowl for her to drink. 

So she is getting a lot and with only two kittens. She is doing good. They each have the nipple and those two are full of milk. I am really hoping we are out of the woods.

Oh our little girl has both eyes open this evening. I have been cleaning them and they have been goo-ping up. This even they stayed opened. OJ every time I clean his eye his third eye lid is swollen I am hoping it will heal with time. 

But I think we are out of the woods if they make it to four weeks we really should be. They will be off meds and they can eat that early if they need to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2010)

OJ






No name at the moment was Lucky






Katy AKA Mommy






A great family Photo






Mom cleaning babies I guess my bed is dirty






Hey how did you get up here I was taking a break


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 2, 2010)

The kittens are great headed to bed I will update more tomorrow. Promise


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 4, 2010)

We lost OJ today it was the same thing as Angel I found him sleeping with his sister and he was passed away. 

They seem to be doing so good. Well here is hoping Lucy makes it.


----------



## undergunfire (May 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Kat . I bet fostering kittens is so difficult. Is it the URI thats playing a part in the deaths?


----------



## cheryl (May 5, 2010)

Aww i'm sorry you lost another kitten.


----------



## Cabrissi (May 5, 2010)

Sending you heaps of sympathy... it is the hardest thing about fostering little ones like these. I've had two litters fostered as you are doing, for shelters where anything under 600g (so, about 6 weeks), pregnant or ill in any way is automatically euthanized. I've had a couple litters like this, where we tried everything but had very high mortality rates despite all the meds given directly and secondarily through mum, warm pads, fluids, supplemental/tube feedings etc. I have a mum-cat here atm who was the same story and had to be forcefed along with her bubs. When they go down at that size, they go down hard and fast and it's maddeningly difficult to get them to come up well again.  Best wishes for your mumma and Lucy! As hard as it is, it's worth it when you save one... my first baby, the sole survivor of his litter, is 9 years old now. Lovely feeling to see him so well spoilt all these years later!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> I'm so sorry, Kat . I bet fostering kittens is so difficult. Is it the URI thats playing a part in the deaths?



No Lucy and OJ where really over it they are at that point you know when your sick take the antibiotics and you have that last bit of congestion in your nose. 

Lucy and OJ where there. I had a necropsy done. OJ had a enlarged heart I am thinking so did angel. Tiny the URI did play a role he got enaphamia (sp). And it was going to be to hard on him with bottle feeding and everything. 

Lucy had both of her eyes open this morning she is eating great. She even woke up and came to me for meds. She had a little taste of kitten food. I am putting mom on canned kitten food so Lucy system is kinda of used to it. 

We have already started bene bac on Lucy. I am going to do everything in my power over the next 3 weeks to keep her going. My vet did say anything past 4 4 1/2 weeks is a good thing. 

She is up for adoption any takers. As much as i want to keep Lucy I know I can't. But I am going to make sure she finds a great home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2010)

Cabrissi wrote:


> Sending you heaps of sympathy... it is the hardest thing about fostering little ones like these. I've had two litters fostered as you are doing, for shelters where anything under 600g (so, about 6 weeks), pregnant or ill in any way is automatically euthanized. I've had a couple litters like this, where we tried everything but had very high mortality rates despite all the meds given directly and secondarily through mum, warm pads, fluids, supplemental/tube feedings etc. I have a mum-cat here atm who was the same story and had to be forcefed along with her bubs. When they go down at that size, they go down hard and fast and it's maddeningly difficult to get them to come up well again.  Best wishes for your mumma and Lucy! As hard as it is, it's worth it when you save one... my first baby, the sole survivor of his litter, is 9 years old now. Lovely feeling to see him so well spoilt all these years later!



The one good thing about my shelter is they do everything they can before Put Down. We have a vet that will spay cats up to 57 days pregnant. Yes the kitten could live by that point yes I know most think it is wrong. But to be honest we have 45 kittens between foster stray hold and up for adoption at this point. They have to be two pound before they can make it on the adoption floor. 

In stray hold they run the risk of URI. In foster they normally make it. Then I know one foster has 5 mother and kitten sets. I was asked to take another but I can only do one at a time. 

Although I am lined up to take 3 kittens at Lucys age in two weeks no mother they are weaning right now at five weeks I get them and will put them with Lucy. 

Its policy that mother go back when the kittens are 6 weeks old. Kittens go back when they are 10 to 12 weeks old.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2010)

I am guessing everyone would like update pictures!!!







Mommy






Mommy


















Put it on Qubo please Mom






Hey I don't want to watch the news






Look women your lucky you feed me the good stuff or I would bite you.


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2010)

Well my sister found a ginger kitten by her apartment in Mo. City. I have no details other then he is about as old as Lucy maybe a couple of days younger. 

My sister does not know much as risk i am going to try to put the kitten with mom after a health check at 2. 

She gave it some baby formula maybe not the best thing but something is in its stomach tell she can get it to Galveston. 

He lapped up the whole bowl in a matter of seconds she said. 

So i will post pictures their will be one on my facebook soon as I am going to forward the picture to my facebook that she sent me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2010)

Yes that is baby formula. It was a quick fix until Shena could get him/her here. I get to see the twin maybe I will add some picture of them to. I have not updated in a while.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2010)

Well he is here safe and full. We chose Ricky for his name. 

Mom took him like no one business.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2010)

Well I guess everyone would like to see some pictures



























Here is one of Lucy she is sleeping







Hubby playing with Kitty


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 10, 2010)

Here is a video of the kittens.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kse56NoK7yQ[/ame]

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 16, 2010)

I guess I should update? Maybe not?


Ok I will Lucy and ricky are doing great. Boss is a little on the ruff side. But he will play with them. They are using the litter box. 






Here is a slide show


----------



## Jessyka (May 16, 2010)

I love the video!


----------



## undergunfire (May 16, 2010)

The kittens are getting soooo big :shock:!! Gosh, they sure are adorable :inlove:.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 17, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> The kittens are getting soooo big :shock:!! Gosh, they sure are adorable :inlove:.



Thanks I will get more video over the next couple of days. Its weird to think Boss my big 14 pound lap cat was this small a year ago.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBuUjwGlK4k[/ame]

video of the kittens today


----------

